
The Congressional Staff Meeting About Libra - milsorgen
https://prospect.org/article/inside-congressional-staff-meeting-about-libra
======
cardamomo
"The briefing was fascinating. The lead representative, the head of policy for
Libra, kicked it off by admitting that the whole endeavor required a
'suspension of disbelief.'"

Part of Facebook's strategy seems to be developing and deploying Libra as
quickly as possible, thereby taking advantage of policymakers' current state
of disbelief.

